# Some Questions



## Johnnymclaren

Hey, I'm Not Sure Where to Post This so I'll Just Post It Here. My Opa Who Used to Play Tuba Recently Passed Away. I'm Honestly Confused as to What Instruments He Even Had... Tuba/Baritone/Euphorium...and My Oma Could Really Use Some Money So Shes Asked Me to Help Her Sell Them. Neither Her or I Know Very Much About Tubas So I Was Hoping I Could Write This Post and Get Any Information Anyone Might Know About Them, Thanks.
The Makes And Models Go as Follows:

Caravelle Deg Products Don E Getzeti Lake Wis. USA 
Swiss Made

Boosey and Hawkes Imperial
Made in England

Miraphone Perinet Made in Germany 12949

Yamaha
EST.1887


----------



## Enthalpy

Hi Johnny, sympathy for your lost grand-dad.

A tuba has a value, but you indicate mostly the manufacturers. Many models exist, more or less expensive. "Imperial" can be a model, Perinet is a style of pistons, 12949 is a serial number, 1887 is the establishment year of Yamaha. Manufacturers use to engrave the model too, so check for more inscriptions. Old models fall a bit out of fashion and sell for less, but that's reasonable. Above all, the state of conservation decides the price.

Do you see missing lacquer? Corrosion? Dents? Do all valves move freely? If you post pictures here, including of the inscriptions, a tuba player may recognize a model or two.


----------

